# نسخة من عقد الفيديك باللغة العربية بصيغة pdf



## khaled_sh2007 (30 يناير 2010)

الفيديك .....
هو إختصارللكلمات (الفيدرالية الدولية للمهندسين الاستشاريين) وقد قامت بوضع شروط العقود بصورة متوازنة بحيث لايكون هناك إجحاف لأحد أطراف العقد. 
وقد أصدرت عدة أنواع من العقود: وتم تسميتها بناءً على لون الغلاف الصادرة به
الكتاب الأبيض: العقد بين المالك والاستشاري.
الكتابالأحمر:العقد بين المقاول والمالك 
الكتابالأصفر: عقد المقاولات للأعمال الكهروميكانيكية.
اليكم نسخة باللغة العربية بصيغة pdf
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع واضح الان و فية استفادة للاعضاء بالمنتدى


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (30 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم /
يبدو أنك نسيت إرفاق الملفات.


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا يوجد اية ملفات مرفقة بالموضوع 

الموضوع مغلق وبالامكان وضع موضوع جديد به الملفات الخاصة بالموضوع

جزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

